# Hot Gina Carano Pics



## DragonHorse

Here's a sexy galary with Gina Carano... some shots of her fighting/in the ring and during a photo shoot.  Enjoy gentleman (and ladies..):







more: http://www.msg.com/photos/gina-carano-in-and-out-of-the-ring/slide/1/


----------



## arnisador

She's cute!


----------



## Omar B

Amazing, simply amazing.


----------



## seasoned

I would go in the ring with her and let her beat on me all night.


----------



## Blindside

seasoned said:


> I would go in the ring with her and let her beat on me all night.



"Let" her?  As if you would have a choice.


----------



## celtic_crippler

...sigh....

All I can think of is working triangle choke drills....


----------



## Makalakumu

celtic_crippler said:


> ...sigh....
> 
> All I can think of is working triangle choke drills....



Yeah, tell her you want to practice _Tang _Soo Do!


----------



## Ken Morgan

Nice...pec's....


----------



## Tez3

Guys, you're drooling and mods can this be moved to a section more suited to pictures men can lust after rather than the MMA one please?
of course I may start a thread with pictures of men, won't get the same response from the guys I think lol!


----------



## Carol

Tez 




More on link...


http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&hl=en&sa=1&q=rich+franklin&btnG=Search+images&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## seasoned

Carol Kaur said:


> Tez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on link...
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&hl=en&sa=1&q=rich+franklin&btnG=Search+images&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


Hey, this is the way my wife sees me, in her dreams.:rofl:


----------



## AceHBK

Wouldn't mind doing some Wing Chun "sticky hands" with her...


----------



## KELLYG

Thanks for the friday eye candy Carol!


----------



## Ken Morgan

KELLYG said:


> Thanks for the friday eye candy Carol!


 
Dont encourage her!! That hurt my eye balls.As a guy we are simply not allowed to look up from the floor, or down from the ceiling when other guys are around in stages of undress, its, itsjust not cool!!

She broke the guy code.

It would be like you girls going to the bathroom alone at a club, its just not allowed!!

There.


----------



## KELLYG

Ken,
What is good for the goose is good for the gander!


----------



## Omar B

Who's bright idea was it to ruin a perfectly good thread about a hot chick with pictures of some dude?  Get your own thread!


----------



## Ken Morgan

KELLYG said:


> Ken,
> What is good for the goose is good for the gander!


 
Yeah but, but....damn, I can't think of a good smart *** answer for that one....

Ok I'll let you win this one....


----------



## celtic_crippler

Omar B said:


> Who's bright idea was it to ruin a perfectly good thread about a hot chick with pictures of some dude? Get your own thread!


 
No kidding! 

Now I must post a pic of Kyra Gracie.


----------



## Ken Morgan

celtic_crippler said:


> No kidding!
> 
> Now I must post a pic of Kyra Gracie.


 
Thanks Rob, I feel like the Universe is coming back into equilibrium.


----------



## Steve

Kyra Gracie...  hubba hubba.  What were we talking about again?


----------



## Omar B

Can I get a "Hell Yeah?"  Gotta love that stomach.


----------



## sgtmac_46

DragonHorse said:


> Here's a sexy galary with Gina Carano... some shots of her fighting/in the ring and during a photo shoot.  Enjoy gentleman (and ladies..):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more: http://www.msg.com/photos/gina-carano-in-and-out-of-the-ring/slide/1/




A lot of people complain about Gina Carano having trouble making weight.......but it's OBVIOUS why she has trouble making weight.......she has two HUGE disadvantages over many of the gals she's fighting in that department!


----------



## Omar B

I don't see no disadvantages!


----------



## ArmorOfGod

I thought she was pretty until I saw an interview where she talked about how pretty she is.
That ruined it for me.  I actually root for whoever is fighting her.  She needs some humility.

AoG


----------



## Omar B

You don't like her because she knows she's attractive?  

Personally I prefer my women to have the self esteem to recognize their own good qualities.


----------



## jarrod

confidence is hot.  

jf


----------



## ArmorOfGod

jarrod said:


> confidence is hot.
> 
> jf


 
Confidence is hot, but arrogance is not, which is how she comes off to me.

I would take Kyra Gracie over her anyday.  http://revistatpm.uol.com.br/53/kyra/pop12.htm


----------



## jarrod

fair enough my man.


----------



## Empty Hands

sgtmac_46 said:


> A lot of people complain about Gina Carano having trouble making weight.......but it's OBVIOUS why she has trouble making weight.......she has two HUGE disadvantages over many of the gals she's fighting in that department!



Yeah, but it looks like she had those installed...


----------



## Omar B

... and what's wrong with that?


----------



## jarrod

personal preference.  i like stock equipment.  

jf


----------



## Omar B

That's cool.  I think hot is hot, original equipment, after market parts, it's all cool with me man.  I work in entertainment journalism, most of the women I meet have had a little something done.


----------



## Empty Hands

Omar B said:


> ... and what's wrong with that?



Most of the time, they just don't look right.  It's an aesthetic thing.  Maybe something else is going on, but if you look at the first pic in the thread, there are odd bulges and the whole "package" is subtly misshapen.  I'm not a fan of implants.


----------

